# Welcome to the Electronics section



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: Welcome from G3YPL/ ex ZL1AZC :wave: :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi from me too .. I'm no radio Ham .. prefer my Ham with Eggs ...and I also have a little bit of experience in the realm of frying components :grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

I can tell you how *NOT* to make an american 110 plug fit a european 220 outlet!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

ashumann12 said:


> I can tell you how *NOT* to make an american 110 plug fit a european 220 outlet!


That's electrical though :grin:

and these days with plug in cables being available it doesn't take much to pick up the wrong type and have a fry-up :laugh:


----------

